# Hair algae on crypts



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

I overfertilized and had hair algae all over. I removed affected leaves of the amazon sword, and prune affected branches of stem plants. Now, how do I do this with crypts. I normally remove the whole plant if they grow overlapping each other. However, I cannot do this because it will thin out most of them. If I just remove the leaves affected, will they melt ? I can leave them alone, but it seems that they pass the hair algae to nearby plants. What do I do ?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

what tipe of crypts? i take leaves off my usteriana and wentii and becketii whenever they look bad...never had issues


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm sorry but I'm not sure ! It's leaves are green with a purplish underside.

I planted a few species several years ago. All of them melted. A purple color crypt proliferated after a few months, but melted when I pruned the leaves. This present one proliferated a few years ago but was different from the purple one, but is now the only species of crypt in my aquarium.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Use flourish excel to get rid of it.


----------

